# Bedroom B Superliner on California Zephyr. Is it upstairs?



## Lynn1991 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi all. Is Bedroom B on car 531 upstairs? I have never traveled on Amtrak and am unfamiliar with the layout. My mother has some trouble with stairs, she can use them but it will be a bit slow. I know the sightseeing car is upstairs, is the dining car upstairs as well? Can you travel between the cars upstairs? Or would we need to go downstairs from our bedroom, then cross to another car, then back up the stairs to get to the sightseeing or dining car? Or if we are in an upstairs room could we stay upstairs to cross cars? Do they have bedrooms on the bottom? If so, I can call Amtrak and see if they can switch us to a lower bedroom. I know that was a lot of question, so I appreciate any insight you can give. Very excited for my first trip.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 12, 2022)

All of the lettered bedrooms are upstairs on Superliners, as is the dining car. Traveling between cars is done upstairs.

The family bedroom (with no restroom) and the accessible bedroom are both downstairs.


----------



## Maglev (Jan 12, 2022)

Bedroom B is upstairs, and the other cars are accessed from upstairs. It is easy to only climb the stairs once when boarding and not again until disembarking.


----------



## PVD (Jan 12, 2022)

well, I use the stairs a little bit more, since the shower and all but one restroom are downstairs,


----------



## John Santos (Jan 12, 2022)

PVD said:


> well, I use the stairs a little bit more, since the shower and all but one restroom are downstairs,


No. The original poster is in Bedroom B which, like all the lettered bedrooms, has a private toilet and shower. You don't need to go downstairs to use the shower if you are in a bedroom.


----------



## Lynn1991 (Jan 12, 2022)

pennyk said:


> All of the lettered bedrooms are upstairs on Superliners, as is the dining car. Traveling between cars is done upstairs.
> 
> The family bedroom (with no restroom) and the accessible bedroom are both downstairs.


Thank you! It is good to know she won't have to use the stairs that many times on this trip.


----------



## Lynn1991 (Jan 12, 2022)

Maglev said:


> Bedroom B is upstairs, and the other cars are accessed from upstairs. It is easy to only climb the stairs once when boarding and not again until disembarking.


Thank you!


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 13, 2022)

May I suggest that when your about 15 minutes from your disembarking point, you ask the SCA if she can go downstairs early and just sit in an empty room until getting off? Depending on how many people are also departing at your destination and how many are just wanting to get off to get some fresh air if it is a long stop, it could be stressful for her with all the people behind her wanting to depart as quickly as possible. By already being downstairs, her stress level, and therefore her chances of having an issue on the stairs, would be much lower.
You can ask the SCA much earlier but specify that she wants to go downstairs about 15 minutes early and sit down there. That's enough time to get down before the early birds crowd the area with their luggage and themselves but not so early that she is hanging around there forever.


----------



## basketmaker (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PVD (Jan 13, 2022)

John Santos said:


> No. The original poster is in Bedroom B which, like all the lettered bedrooms, has a private toilet and shower. You don't need to go downstairs to use the shower if you are in a bedroom.


yup, I was thinking roomette, of course that is not true in a bedroom. while it is true in my case, it would not apply to these folks....


----------



## chickpea (Jan 15, 2022)

Thanks @basketmaker ... I couldn't find that diagram when I needed it the other day. But I searched "plan", oops.


----------



## Lynn1991 (Jan 16, 2022)

me_little_me said:


> May I suggest that when your about 15 minutes from your disembarking point, you ask the SCA if she can go downstairs early and just sit in an empty room until getting off? Depending on how many people are also departing at your destination and how many are just wanting to get off to get some fresh air if it is a long stop, it could be stressful for her with all the people behind her wanting to depart as quickly as possible. By already being downstairs, her stress level, and therefore her chances of having an issue on the stairs, would be much lower.
> You can ask the SCA much earlier but specify that she wants to go downstairs about 15 minutes early and sit down there. That's enough time to get down before the early birds crowd the area with their luggage and themselves but not so early that she is hanging around there forever.



Thank you that is very good info. I will be sure to do that on our trip.


----------

